

Microsoft Decries 'Hidden Cost' of Google Apps - rbanffy
http://hothardware.com/News/Microsoft-Decries-Hidden-Cost-of-Google-Apps/

======
bediger
Hey! Another PR hit for that Microsoft "Google Iceberg" infographic.

Although this article didn't use the exact phrase "Google Tax", it still talks
about it as such. The comments are quite humorous, even the potty-mouth-troll.

